# Official Stronic dsg gear knob famiry purchase thread



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/new-a3-s3-sportback-8p-chassis/70203-pics-s-tronic-shifter-new-s3.html

*UPDATE 11/1*

Big Update:

Michael,

Your order has departed:

FedEx Tracking #: 8724 4284 5624

http://www.fedex.com/Tracking?cntry_code=us


Wooooo hoooooo!


*UPDATE: 10/22*

UPDATE EMAIL:

"Michael,

This will likely take until next Friday to arrive with the freight handler. Then the items should go out the following Monday. I will know more mid next week on your shipment target and will let you know.

If you have any questions or other needs please let me know."


* From the sounds of that, BEST case scenario I get the knobs Nov 3rd, 4th or 5th. I hope.*

From my experience with these things, it's more likely that I'll get it mid week of Nov 8th. But lets hope sooner.

The shipments I quoted for everyone with UPS was Ground Shipping. So that means it would take 1-4 business days for everyone in the US. Canada and Australia should fall along the same lines. I think. 




*UPDATE: 10/20*


ALL PAID IN FULL
Wait begins now

*UPDATE: 10/18*


Famiry purchase is officially CLOSED. NO MORE ADDONS

Official list:

1. tp. - PAID
2. SMURF - PAID
3. rick89 - PAID
4. aye four - PAID
5. krazyboy - PAID
6. neu318 - PAID
7. MachnickiA3 - PAID
8. alcantra4 - PAID
9. slikrik314 - PAID
10. jowsley0923 - PAID
11. Jrutter - PAID
12. dzasta - PAID
13. fune8oi - PAID
14. deans A3 - PAID
15. seph - PAID


* IMPORTANT:*

If you DON"T have a PayPal account MachinikiA3 will have to send a payment request to your email. Please let him know if this is the case because there will be an additional processing fee (2.9% + $0.30 USD -- when the money comes from a debit or credit card).

Also, any international transactions will also have processing fees attached. 3.9% + $0.30 USD.

Once you receive MachanikiA3's PM containing your quote, let him know how you wish to pay using one of the following two methods: Send a "gift" payment to my PayPal account -OR- have MachinikiA3 send a payment request to your email to use a debit or credit card. If the second method is chosen, the requested amount will reflect the additional 2.9% + $0.30 USD. 




*BTW if any of you ****ers decide to do a charge back. I will personally fly there and beat your ass down. -tp*

*UPDATE: 10/15*

Today is the last day to sign up for the GB. Looks like we need to send money to one guy - MachnickiA3. So please PM him your Zipcode so he can get a shipping price. 
Seems like if you cannot send money as personal --> gift or money owed you will have to tack on 3% in paypal. I will get a total from Europrice today.


TOTAL Price before shipping from MachnickiA3 is $122.02 EACH
You will need to add 3% fee if your not sending money via gift. Also need to add shipping cost from MachnikiA3 to you.



Click here to PM him ----> http://forums.vwvortex.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=397628












UPDATE: 10/11
I will keep this open till 10/15, Friday. For those of you who still deciding you till till Friday YOU HEAR ME?
After that I will PM every1 for their Emails so I can forward to the seller. 

NEW UPDATE: 10/7

MachnickiA3 is kind nuff to accept these into his hands and ship them out to all the folks.


Option 1
So if shipping 10 units to 1 person is $50 then we all pay $5 extra on top of the $117.75 + shipping from receiver to everyone else.
We will ship to a person outside CA so we don't pay tax.
Then the person can ship the units out to each person. They can ship via flat rate priority which is $4.95 only if the knob fits in the box. If not then they will have to get boxes that will fit the knobs and shipping will most likely be under $10 with priority.


Option 2
Now if we all buy individual we all add ~$20 or more(outside USA) for shipping. 
Plus those in CA have to pay tax.


Summary
So its cheaper to go with option 1


--------------

Info
So 130.75-13 = 117.75+ ship and tax(if in CA)


THIS IS FOR *AIR KNOB ONLY* - It says Stronic on it.

LEATHER BOOT *NOT* INCLUDED. KNOB ONLY!

You can reuse your old boot. 
--------------

*WARNING*
This gear knob requires you to twist the plastic shift rod 90 Degrees. You will not be able to go back to stock gear knob afterwards.


--------------

WHO IN:
1. tp.
2. SMURF - email rec
3. rick89
4. aye four
5. krazyboy
6. neu318 - email rec
7. MachnickiA3 - email rec
8. alcantra4
9. slikrik314


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Count me in if the price is right.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I'm in... depending on plice.

(no famiry lesembrance)


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i have contact 1 compary and they are working on it. I'll post info as soon as they give me info.


----------



## automobiliben (Feb 19, 2010)

Might be interested, but it would need to be pretty reasonable since I don't mind the current one.


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm interested:thumbup:


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

Can you edit your thread to throw some pics on it?


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

im in if price is good aswell


----------



## zeroGhost (Mar 24, 2009)

Interested pending price.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

i'm in but with conditions :

1) it has to be cheap
2) can't drag on forever either
3) im not it either

oh and i want to be the first to get it and have someone install it also


----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

count me in.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

Maitre Absolut said:


> i'm in but with conditions :
> 
> 1) it has to be cheap
> 2) can't drag on forever either
> ...


Ditto.

Believe me. I'll start it with all the intention of getting a fresh knob, if only to then proceed to make some lame ass mistake which at it's best will cause a major headache, and at worse blow the car up.

I've learned a long time ago to leave my Audi alone. Ask to rip up a Miata for autocross and track days, and I'm all it.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I am in as long as the price is right and install isn't to much. My A3 has revolted against every install thus far.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Do you guys like the air knob or the solid knobs?

I got the part # for solid knob but no part # for air knob. If someone can get part # for air knob that will get this started faster


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> Do you guys like the air knob or the solid knobs?
> 
> I got the part # for solid knob but no part # for air knob. If someone can get part # for air knob that will get this started faster


by air do you mean the "perforated" one shown in the pics ?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I like the air one, would go well with my steering wheel.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

yea proflerated ones.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

I'm in but only want the knob. I'll be converting to a manual looking shift boot!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

sorry I think it only comes with boot. I looked all over and it seems like its the only option right now. maybe im wrong but thats what it seems like.


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm interested in an Air one with white stitching.:thumbup:


----------



## C3MH. (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm definitely down as well, as long as the price is reasonable and install isn't too hard :beer::beer:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

I would never put that shifter in my car. Next thing you guys will be doing is making your cars look like S3's. What a bunch of posers


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

tcardio said:


> I would never put that shifter in my car. Next thing you guys will be doing is making your cars look like S3's. What a bunch of posers


i lol'd so hard i spit out my water.


----------



## alcantara4 (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm interested.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

FWIW the know, exposed to direct sunlight for long periods of time is EXTREMELY effing hot.


but i still want one. count me in depending on price being cheaper than what i can get it for through my parts dept.


----------



## Chaosknight (Jul 23, 2010)

I want in


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

In depending on price and options. Prefer the perforated one.


----------



## delftw (Sep 7, 2010)

wow, definitely interested, looks pretttty good


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

still waiting on my guy. Let me email him right now.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

daaamn thats a bad ass dsg knob :thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

can anyone get part # for the air one? 

I only been able to find 2011 A3 with the non air knob


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

I'm interested in the air knob.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

status?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

he dont wanna responds to me.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

im down like others if the price is right...ive been REALLY wanting to change my stock gear selector  and that looks pretty boss.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i think i found it

8p1 713 139 t qbz

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/369091-S-Tronic-Shift-Knob/page2


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

if yall scared to install it then u can install it this way LOL


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> if yall scared to install it then u can install it this way LOL


That guys car is a shatbox with the apple logos!! Hah best joke of the wek


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

x SMURF x said:


> im down like others if the price is right...ive been REALLY wanting to change my stock gear selector  and that looks pretty boss.


Audi got it for me for 120 USD woot!


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

tcardio said:


> Audi got it for me for 120 USD woot!


niiice im actually bringing my car in for the DSG call back, they got the parts in and are installing tomorrow, gonna ask 'em if they can do this for me, if its even possible. along with leveling my lights since they cut off is horrible and below my line of sight


----------



## seph (May 31, 2004)

wowowowowozas,

Me likey

but alas, im In oz, anyone care to ship it to me? 

also, the plastic piece which we have to heat and twist 90degrees, has someone got a fool proof way of doing it yet? or is it still patience is key? cuz I'm not very patient. 

help!


----------



## seph (May 31, 2004)

does anyone know how much that white plastic piece would be to replace if I fugg it up?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

seph said:


> does anyone know how much that white plastic piece would be to replace if I fugg it up?


costly. i think you have to replace the whole shifter, not just the plastic piece


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

krazyboi said:


> costly. i think you have to replace the whole shifter, not just the plastic piece



Which must be done from underneath the car after removing the exhaust.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

seph said:


> does anyone know how much that white plastic piece would be to replace if I fugg it up?


last time i check on genuineaudiparts it was ~$400 usd..Used to be around $800


----------



## seph (May 31, 2004)

ouch.

lol. 

so whats the recommended way? heat gun? hair dryer (powerful enough)? lighter (from the audizine thread)

Heat it up and twist in one motion? heat and twist a bit, heat some more and twist some more? (or does it get brittle and gets damaged?

so tempted to get it, but so afraid i will break it lol


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

so i just called up my audi service/parts department and they said that this would not fit my shifting mechanism... tho i dont think the guy knew what i was talking about. he tried searching for the shift knobs from the 2010 and 2011 i guess if someone had a part number for this (the a3 one not the s5 one) that might help...


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> so i just called up my audi service/parts department and they said that this would not fit my shifting mechanism... tho i dont think the guy knew what i was talking about. he tried searching for the shift knobs from the 2010 and 2011 i guess if someone had a part number for this (the a3 one not the s5 one) that might help...


part # i posted is for A3.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

seph said:


> ouch.
> 
> lol.
> 
> ...




if u scared to break it do it like the guy did it above. fit it sideways


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> part # i posted is for A3.


not denying it but are you sure thats the part number? i just don't wanna look like a fool for giving the guy a part number that doesn't exist or isn't what im talking about


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> not denying it but are you sure thats the part number? i just don't wanna look like a fool for giving the guy a part number that doesn't exist or isn't what im talking about


http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/369091-S-Tronic-Shift-Knob/page2

read that page.

8p1 usually A3 part


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

europrice.us can source the shift knob without the boot for $130.75

thats for either the air or smooth


----------



## FullP (Apr 28, 2007)

I wonder if the guys at the Audi delaer would know how to do this without breaking anything. I doubt they have that tool at my local dealer.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

FullP said:


> I wonder if the guys at the Audi delaer would know how to do this without breaking anything. I doubt they have that tool at my local dealer.


which tool?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/369091-S-Tronic-Shift-Knob/page2
> 
> read that page.
> 
> 8p1 usually A3 part


haha alright just making sure, like i said i dont wanna give him a part number and they guy all like, yea no thats not for your car bud. i hope he doesnt give me the same thing, "that won't fit on your car" cuz clearly people have done it here!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

he will say it wont fit. they always say stuff wont fit.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> he will say it wont fit. they always say stuff wont fit.


lol so should i just say install it anyways? hahahaaha


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

Bottom line is I'm pretty sure they will not install this for you at the dealership.

I just installed mine last night and it made a huge difference for me. I never used the shifter to change gears in Manual mode because it was big and didn't fit in my had right but NOW it just feels like a sequential shifter that I can shift up and down on all day!!!!

Overall I am very very happy with this mod!:thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

DjSherif said:


> Bottom line is I'm pretty sure they will not install this for you at the dealership.
> 
> I just installed mine last night and it made a huge difference for me. I never used the shifter to change gears in Manual mode because it was big and didn't fit in my had right but NOW it just feels like a sequential shifter that I can shift up and down on all day!!!!
> 
> Overall I am very very happy with this mod!:thumbup:


me soo jellous!!


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Whroo shrrifts with the shrraft when yru can shrrift wrrith ther flappy paddle?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Ok i look for another vendor to do family purchase.

reg price from them is $130.75 + shipping

I'll see if i can get cheaper


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

I can do a group purchase on these, but due to the relatively low price on the piece there won't be much room for discounting. I would suspect 10% tops for 10+ buyers of the exact same shift knob, $13 savings. If you want to get together a group I'd be happy to work on this.

Cheers,


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> I can do a group purchase on these, but due to the relatively low price on the piece there won't be much room for discounting. I would suspect 10% tops for 10+ buyers of the exact same shift knob, $13 savings. If you want to get together a group I'd be happy to work on this.
> 
> Cheers,


i am totallyy down. even though im WAY to afraid to try the install myself. maybe one of my local shops will do it....a trustworthy one though. either way id love to have it. im sure once its sitting in my room staring at me ill man up and do it...


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

k added u. we need 8 more people!

edited 1st post with info and stuff.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Pm'd u about it.


----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

Put me in, I asked the dealer and they wanted $154 for it.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> k added u. we need 8 more people!
> 
> edited 1st post with info and stuff.


Good work homie! In! :beer: (I want free shipping)


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm in. But I'm in (FL) so would it still be same pricing?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> I'm in. But I'm in (FL) so would it still be same pricing?


I'm sure pricing will be the same for all ($117 whatever) plus shipping to our respective locations. Tax applies to CA folks only.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> I'm sure pricing will be the same for all ($117 whatever) plus shipping to our respective locations. Tax applies to CA folks only.


:thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

list updated. need 4 more people. I will ask the guy to see if he is shipping from his location or ship to me then I ship out.

If he will only ship to me then we have to add in shipping to me then me ship to you.

I will ship via priority if the knob fits in the small priority box.. and if it does price is $4.95 shipping + if you want delivery confirmation or insurance. I am not responsible for lost of stolen goods.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> I am not responsible for lost of stolen goods.


I know you will steal my goods.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

I can ship to each person, standard shipping is $22.40 per shipment directly from Europe, but I could cut that down to a flat $20 for a little added discount. OR I can ship to one person for an overall lesser charge per shift knob, but then someone has to distribute them and it's best to avoid shipping all of them to CA because then sales tax applies to the whole order. I would suggest shipping to each customer individually, those in CA will need to pay sales tax on their orders, though it will be a small charge due to the relatively small value of this part.

When you get 10 let me know. Try to collect email addresses if you can or wait and then tell them to email me when we reach 10 so I can organize shipment to each buyer and collect payments.

Cheers,


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> I can ship to each person, standard shipping is $22.40 per shipment directly from Europe, but I could cut that down to a flat $20 for a little added discount. OR I can ship to one person for an overall lesser charge per shift knob, but then someone has to distribute them and it's best to avoid shipping all of them to CA because then sales tax applies to the whole order. I would suggest shipping to each customer individually, those in CA will need to pay sales tax on their orders, though it will be a small charge due to the relatively small value of this part.
> 
> When you get 10 let me know. Try to collect email addresses if you can or wait and then tell them to email me when we reach 10 so I can organize shipment to each buyer and collect payments.
> 
> Cheers,


i already said i wanted in a few posts ago, should i PM you my email address?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> i already said i wanted in a few posts ago, should i PM you my email address?


i know you did sir. I update 1st page with list of people that are in for my info. I'll PM you guys once we get 10 peoples. If you guys know other people who want in tell em to sign up. We only need 4 more!!


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i know you did sir. I update 1st page with list of people that are in for my info. I'll PM you guys once we get 10 peoples. If you guys know other people who want in tell em to sign up. We only need 4 more!!


alright cool


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

oh yea i forget to add. there mostly be a lead time on these maybe 4-6 weeks? I'll ask


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

UPDATE 2:

Each order individually shipped directly to each buyer:
$130.75(knob) - 10% = $117.75
+ CA people pay tax
+ individual shipping (For most $20.00)

All 10 orders shipped to one person and paid for by one person:
$130.75 - 10% x 10units = ~$1177.00
+ One shipping charge, likely around $45-50 depending on the location
If this one person receiving the shipment is in CA they must pay sales tax on the whole order total
The person who receives all of the shift knobs can then decide how to ship each knob to each buyer, they collect their own shipping fees


Cliffs:

Option 1
So if shipping 10 to 1 person is $50 then we all pay $5 shipping to person outside CA.
Then the person can ship the unit to us. He can ship via priority which is $4.95 only if the knob fits in the flat rate 4.95 box. If not then have to get boxes that will fit the knobs and shipping will probably be under $10 with priority.


Option 2
Now if we all buy individual we all add ~$20 or more shipping if your outside USA. 

Summary
So its cheaper to go with option 1


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

updated


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Wait, wat?
I must have missed this entire thread....
Do you guys still need more for the group?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

MachnickiA3 said:


> Wait, wat?
> I must have missed this entire thread....
> Do you guys still need more for the group?


yea

We just started the gb list last night


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Have we a designated US receiver? If not, I could take the position. I own a shipping company with good volume se we could utilize nice rates....


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Are you going to provide some thingie that will do the bending of the shaft for us?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

MachnickiA3 said:


> Have we a designated US receiver? If not, I could take the position. I own a shipping company with good volume se we could utilize nice rates....


not yet. If you want to do it then I'll post it up on 1st post.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

the boot is included correct?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

LWNY said:


> Are you going to provide some thingie that will do the bending of the shaft for us?


all you need is pair of pliars + small heat gun to twist.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

neu318 said:


> the boot is included correct?


yea i think so. let me double check.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

LWNY said:


> Are you going to provide some thingie that will do the bending of the shaft for us?


:screwy::screwy::screwy:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

MachnickiA3


u in on this?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

If you do a Google Image search of "A3 shift knob"...I'm in there :thumbup::beer::screwy:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Update:

THESE DO NOT COME WITH BOOT. SHIFT KNOB ONLY


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> Update:
> 
> THESE DO NOT COME WITH BOOT. SHIFT KNOB ONLY


Is it difficult to attach the current boot to the new knob? I've never done this before. I'm pretty good with my hands so I'm not affraid to take on this task.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

neu318 said:


> Is it difficult to attach the current boot to the new knob? I've never done this before.


shuold be the same as regular one. I can probably do a DIY once i get the knob.

Probably take 15-20 min do boot swap at max


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> shuold be the same as regular one. I can probably do a DIY once i get the knob.
> 
> Probably take 15-20 min do boot swap at max


:thumbup:


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> MachnickiA3
> 
> 
> u in on this?



Yeah. Count me in. I'll PM you my email. Let me know of any details and if you want me to help with any arrangements. 

Mike


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

Sorry Guys I'm NOT in.

I sourced one from german ebay about a month ago.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

DjSherif said:


> Sorry Guys I'm NOT in.
> 
> I sourced one from german ebay about a month ago.


for how much?


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

MachnickiA3 said:


> Yeah. Count me in. I'll PM you my email. Let me know of any details and if you want me to help with any arrangements.
> 
> Mike


Wait. I am NOT in. Just called my dealer and they can get it for me. 

Sorry about the pump fake...


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

MachnickiA3 said:


> Wait. I am NOT in. Just called my dealer and they can get it for me.
> 
> Sorry about the pump fake...



why? are they able to get it cheaper?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

got it. i just PM you b4 i saw this


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

neu318 said:


> why? are they able to get it cheaper?


in on GB if they can get cheaper


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

So, the dealer just called me with the quote....$198 

I'm back in on the group buy. 

double pump fake.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

MachnickiA3 said:


> So, the dealer just called me with the quote....$198
> 
> I'm back in on the group buy.
> 
> double pump fake.


aiight

so you want to ship these out to every1?


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

I can do that.


I'm heading out for a couple hours. Email me if you want to continue the conversation.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

MachnickiA3 said:


> I can do that.
> 
> 
> I'm heading out for a couple hours. Email me if you want to continue the conversation.


U in USA right?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> U in USA right?


Yes, he's in Illinois IIRC. BTW, ship me some pierogi while you're at it :beer:


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

Paid $150 w/ the boot!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

DjSherif said:


> Paid $150 w/ the boot!


damn thats good deal. ebay right?

The guy at europrice said the one that came with boot was off the production line or something lol.


----------



## alcantara4 (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm in. I live in vegas


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Yes. I'm in Illinois. Chicago. How many people are we at?
And do we know the weight of the part?


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Pierogi you say? I can make that happen for another $15 on top. The Styrofoam coolers are $$.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

MachnickiA3 said:


> Yes. I'm in Illinois. Chicago. How many people are we at?
> And do we know the weight of the part?


i updated 1st post of the thread so every1 can see who is in. we need 2 more


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

woops forget im not at work cant update the 1st post


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Can the shaft be twisted back after twisting it one direction? Might it end up being too long and the old knob not fitting properly?


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

LWNY said:


> Can the shaft be twisted back after twisting it one direction? Might it end up being too long and the old knob not fitting properly?


:laugh:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

LWNY said:


> Can the shaft be twisted back after twisting it one direction? Might it end up being too long and the old knob not fitting properly?


I would say yes but not sure if you shuold try it.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

MachnickiA3 said:


> Yes. I'm in Illinois. Chicago. How many people are we at?
> And do we know the weight of the part?


I Pmed the guy to see


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

weight of knob is under 2 lbs.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

whats shipping price?
for 2 lbs small box?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

slikrik314


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> whats shipping price?
> for 2 lbs small box?


If shipping via UPS I would use a 10x6x6 box (if sufficient) and send with UPS Ground service. The cost depends on transit distance. 

Or I can go USPS. Once we have all buyers secured, I can check each address and provide the best quote.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

MachnickiA3 said:


> If shipping via UPS I would use a 10x6x6 box (if sufficient) and send with UPS Ground service. The cost depends on transit distance.
> 
> Or I can go USPS. Once we have all buyers secured, I can check each address and provide the best quote.


u talking abuot inch right?

Knob should not be that big. I say a 5x5x5 will be sufficient.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> u talking abuot inch right?
> 
> Knob should not be that big. I say a 5x5x5 will be sufficient.


Ok. I just checked and the smallest I've got in the warehouse are 8x6x5. That'll do.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

MachnickiA3 said:


> Ok. I just checked and the smallest I've got in the warehouse are 8x6x5. That'll do.


what is price on shipping to 95035?
say its gonna be 2 lbs


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> what is price on shipping to 95035?
> say its gonna be 2 lbs


It's coming up as $9.50 for UPS Ground (trackable):thumbup:

USPS smallest box 8-5/8 x 5-3/8 x 2-5/8 = $4.95 (maybe just too small?)

USPS medium box = $10.70


*UPS cost only for said zip code.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

damn 9.50...

stil cheaper than $20

we save ~5


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Is the image just an optical illusion or is this shifter a good deal shorter than stock?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

might be tiny bit shorter
i say under 1 cm


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Cool.

Well I'm pumped. Maybe I expedite your order to get a nice illustrated DIY? hmm?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

MachnickiA3 said:


> Cool.
> 
> Well I'm pumped. Maybe I expedite your order to get a nice illustrated DIY? hmm?


i like this. :thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

sure we can do that


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

ok let's do it - sign me up.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

JRutter said:


> ok let's do it - sign me up.


 oh god am i the only one too chicken to install this?? Damn it looks good


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

JRutter said:


> ok let's do it - sign me up.


 
woot 10 people! 

is this the fastest group buy ever or what?


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

im in 
i live in TX


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

Maitre Absolut said:


> oh god am i the only one too chicken to install this?? Damn it looks good


 i am too. but i know if its sitting there i'll man up and just do it.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Don't be scared boys. We'll have a nice step by step do it yourself with pictures to help you.


----------



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)

Count me in too!!! plz?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

josely and dzasta added to list 

OK Im gonna keep this family purchase open till 10/15. 

So yall got till 10/15 yea hear me, yall got till 10/15 to decide to join this family.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

MachnickiA3 said:


> Don't be scared boys. We'll have a nice step by step do it yourself with pictures to help you.


 Will you include with the knob a right sized match that we can use to burn the shaft with?


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

LWNY said:


> Will you include with the knob a right sized match that we can use to burn the shaft with?


 :what: What?


----------



## seph (May 31, 2004)

Im in too 

shipping to Sydney Australia? 

postcode: 2065 


let me know!


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

MachnickiA3 said:


> :what: What?


 This way, the match would burn out by the time the temp of the shaft is heated just right, otherwise, it could be melted by someone with a oxyacetylene torch.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

seph said:


> Im in too
> 
> shipping to Sydney Australia?
> 
> ...


 we should be good? Machnenkini how much shipping to australia? 
give him estimate.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

seph said:


> Im in too
> 
> shipping to Sydney Australia?
> 
> ...


 Shipping to you using UPS Worldwide Express is $110 

Maybe you'd be better off trying to snag one of of ebay? 

But if you want to go for it, I can ship it to you no problem.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

well u can send it via usps priority + confirmation for half price.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> well u can send it via usps priority + confirmation for half price.


 sounds good to me


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

we'll wait for seph to responds


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

i'm in on this TP!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

added


----------



## Gbeav (Jun 12, 2010)

Hmm, just saw a 2011, these are official oem?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Gbeav said:


> Hmm, just saw a 2011, these are official oem?


 YES they are oem with oem parts # from germany Audi


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

bump 2 more days


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

bump tomorrow is last day to sign in. 

People please start PM me your email addys


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> bump tomorrow is last day to sign in.
> 
> People please start PM me your email addys


 Are you going to collect email addresses and shipping addresses and then provide me with a list? 
Also, let me know how you want to structure payments. I will accept payments for shipping costs via PayPal.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

MachnickiA3 said:


> Are you going to collect email addresses and shipping addresses and then provide me with a list?
> Also, let me know how you want to structure payments. I will accept payments for shipping costs via PayPal.


 I'm not giving neither of you two hooligans my email address! 


... you can FB me instead!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

looks like europrice wants 1 lump sum payment. Who wants to take care of that? Krazyboy? 

we all send $ to krazyboy via paypal and he pays europrice. 

He is one member we all trust agreed? 

i mean yall can send me the cash but im just gonna buy new rims with it. 

+ u guys have to add tax caus i am in CA.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> looks like europrice wants 1 lump sum payment. Who wants to take care of that? Krazyboy?
> 
> we all send $ to krazyboy via paypal and he pays europrice.
> 
> ...


 who ever is doing this shud give a link to their paypal here or send a pm so we CAN do this...


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Everyone that is committing to the group buy, PM me the following information:

-Your shipping address
-Your email that is linked to your PayPal account.

Once I get this info I can provide shipping quotes and also send a request for payment.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

MachnickiA3 said:


> Everyone that is committing to the group buy, PM me the following information:
> 
> -Your shipping address
> -Your email that is linked to your PayPal account.
> ...


 iiiiii dont have a paypal account  :thumbdown:


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

x SMURF x said:


> iiiiii dont have a paypal account  :thumbdown:


 Really? Might be time to set one up?

Anyone have a suggestion to get around using paypal, I'm all ears.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

By the way. I just installed the iPhone app "tapatalk" to use with this forum. It's pretty awesome!


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

MachnickiA3 said:


> Really? Might be time to set one up?
> 
> Anyone have a suggestion to get around using paypal, I'm all ears.


 WELL i purchased or sent money to ppl via paypal i just put in my debit card and it deposited the money to their account dk how to do that though :what:


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

x SMURF x said:


> WELL i purchased or sent money to ppl via paypal i just put in my debit card and it deposited the money to their account dk how to do that though :what:


 That's right. You don't need a paypal account to make a purchase. My bad.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

MachnickiA3 said:


> That's right. You don't need a paypal account to make a purchase. My bad.


 yea so if you can figure out how i can do that via your paypal we r in business opcorn:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

MachnickiA3 said:


> That's right. You don't need a paypal account to make a purchase. My bad.


 You don't, but I would make the payer take up the fees if they're paying by CC.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> You don't, but I would make the payer take up the fees if they're paying by CC.


 
well i wouldnt be using a CC id be using a debit card, and if its the only way i could, since i never use paypal i dont feel like making an account just for this...


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Make sure u guys all send it as personal --- gift


----------



## Gbeav (Jun 12, 2010)

tp. said:


> Make sure u guys all send it as personal --- gift


 Are you Nigerian?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Gbeav said:


> Are you Nigerian?


 personal = no paypal charges. 

if u guys send via standard add 3% to toal for paypal charges


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

x SMURF x said:


> well i wouldnt be using a CC id be using a debit card, and if its the only way i could, since i never use paypal i dont feel like making an account just for this...


 Yea, I'm not sure how it works w/ a debit card, that's why I didn't specify it. I just know it works that way for CCs. 

Ok, same fees apply to debit cards: 

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_display-fees-outside 



paypal site said:


> Free when the money comes from PayPal balance or bank account.
> 
> 2.9% + $0.30 USD -- when the money comes from a debit or credit card or PayPal Credit (the sender decides who pays this fee).


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

For those who have a PayPal account; I'll send my email so you can send payment classified as "A Gift". 


For those who don't have a PayPal account; I will have to request payment for either "Goods" or "Services". These transactions will include any PayPal service fees.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

> WHO IN:
> 1. tp.
> 2. SMURF - email rec
> 3. rick89
> ...


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

MachnickiA3 said:


> Just want to clarify that this is the list as of today.....?
> 
> Also, whats "email rec" mean?


 yes sir 
email received


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

MachnickiA3 said:


> Just want to clarify that this is the list as of today.....?
> 
> Also, whats "email rec" mean?


 I think that means he's got their email addresses?!?!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

1st post updated.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> 1st post updated.


 Big thanks for grabbing this GB by the horns. Well done so far!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

13 units x 117.75 = 1530.75 
+ ship 55.50 = 1586.25 /13 units = 


$122.02 each to Mike 
then mike will ship so add whatever he quoted you to it.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

So it's ok for each buyer to specify if they want air nob or smooth? 


Also, I just quoted someone for UPS shipping and need to remind everyone that typically it costs an extra 2 bucks to ship to commercial addresses. As most of us would like the convenience of receiving our packages at work, I would assume thats not a problem. 

If any one is pinching pennies, make sure to give me a residential address for the cheapest shipping charges. 

Thanks, 

-Mike


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

He said one or the other only. 

I told him Air


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> He said one or the other only.
> 
> I told him Air


 Agreed. Looks better with our steering wheels.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

okay so you guys have my e-mail, so ill just wait for you to contact me about paying via debit, to your paypal, and i guess at that point you'll get my address too?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

MachnickiA3 said:


> If any one is pinching pennies, make sure to give me a residential address for the cheapest shipping charges.


 What's the cost of turtle shipping? 



x SMURF x said:


> okay so you guys have my e-mail, so ill just wait for you to contact me about paying via debit, to your paypal, and i guess at that point you'll get my address too?


 I think you should PM him your shipping address so he can give you a better estimate of shipping cost.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

send your address to him.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> send your address to him.


 Please do. It helps organization wise if everyone send me their complete shipping address and email. I'm compiling a list and will look up quotes for everyone. The sooner I get everyones info the sooner we can get the next step rolling. 
If I get everyones PMs over the weekend, I can provide shipping quotes monday. Once everyone is in agreement with the financials, I'll start accepting funds. As soon as the purse is full, I'll make payment to the supplier.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

WHO IN: 
1. tp. 
2. SMURF - email rec 
3. rick89 
4. aye four 
5. krazyboy 
6. neu318 - email rec 
7. MachnickiA3 - email rec 
8. alcantra4 
9. slikrik314


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

MachnickiA3 said:


> WHO IN:
> 1. tp.
> 2. SMURF - email rec
> 3. rick89
> ...


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

ok


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

hey tackee only 2.5 miles away from ur work. wat up? 

chec ur pm 

please repond


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday Funday. 

I have a couple people that I still need to get shipping information and an email address. If your name is listed, please PM me.


alcantra4

slikrik314


----------



## seph (May 31, 2004)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> we'll wait for seph to responds


Yup! in!
been swamped at work so sorry about late response.


----------



## Dean's a3 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I'm interested with this group buy, can I please confirm the part number for the perforated one?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Dean's a3 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm interested with this group buy, can I please confirm the part number for the perforated one?


there is no part #. # i posted does not work.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

seph said:


> Yup! in!
> been swamped at work so sorry about late response.


PM machaniki for price quote on shipping.


----------



## Dean's a3 (Oct 18, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> there is no part #. # i posted does not work.



That explains why no dealer I have tried cannot locate it!


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Ok. I just completed all the shipping calculations. I'll start sending quote PMs shortly.

Just to confirm on the buyers list. This is what I have right now.


1. tp
2. Smurf
3. rick89
4. aye four
5. krazyboy
6. neu318
7. machnicki
8. alcantra4
9. jowsley
10. Jrutter
11. Dzasta
12. Fune8oi
13. Seph
14. Deans 

15. Slickrik314 (audizine guy)


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

mike PM you slickricks email now.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

:thumbup:


tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> mike PM you slickricks email now.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

if he no reply end of day cut him out.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

you order extra for latecomers who no order now?


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> if he no reply end of day cut him out.


I got a hold of him.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

LWNY said:


> you order extra for latecomers who no order now?


nope caus we poor


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

MachnickiA3 said:


> I got a hold of him.


good deal


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

LWNY said:


> you order extra for latecomers who no order now?


Sorry but no. I'm in the Polish sausage business, not the auto parts business. 


If you know someone and want to spot them, I've got no problem sending multiples.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

LWNY, there is still time if you want in on this....


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

MachnickiA3 said:


> LWNY, there is still time if you want in on this....


WOW, I have to say this is the quickest Group Buy I've ever participated in..:thumbup:


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

PM me your shipping address and let me know if you've got a PayPal account.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

neu318 said:


> WOW, I have to say this is the quickest Group Buy I've ever participated in..:thumbup:


yea i try to get it done asap


----------



## Dean's a3 (Oct 18, 2010)

While you guys are waiting on the group buy, have a look at this http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/new-a3...21-tdi-s3-hybrid-facelift-2010-pic-heavy.html opcorn:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Okay I am closing the famiry purchase after LWNY makes his decision.

NO MORE ADD INS


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

i feel left out


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Updated:

I'll be sending "invoice" PMs shortly...

Confirmed buyers list:

1. tp
2. Smurf
3. rick89
4. aye four
5. krazyboy
6. neu318
7. machnicki
8. alcantra4
9. jowsley
10. Jrutter
11. Dzasta
12. Fune8oi
13. Seph
14. Deans 
15. Slickrik314 (audizine guy) 

Waiting on:

1. LWNY (paging LWNY)

*IMPORTANT: *

*If you DON"T have a PayPal account I will have to send a payment request to your email. Please let me know if this is the case because there will be an additional processing fee (2.9% + $0.30 USD -- when the money comes from a debit or credit card). 

Also, any international transactions will also have processing fees attached. 3.9% + $0.30 USD.

Once you receive my PM containing your quote, let me know how you wish to pay using one of the following two methods: Send a "gift" payment to my PayPal account -OR- have me send a payment request to your email to use a debit or credit card. If the second method is chosen, the requested amount will reflect the additional 2.9% + $0.30 USD.*


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

looks like dean is in UK.. shipping $$$$


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> looks like dean is in UK.. shipping $$$$


He supplied me with an alternate US address. Saves $100


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

good stuff.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

aiight CLOSED


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> aiight CLOSED


Closed? So no LWNY, right? 

Hopefully supplier knocks it from 10% to 15%?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

MachnickiA3 said:


> Closed? So no LWNY, right?
> 
> Hopefully supplier knocks it from 10% to 15%?



We can wait for LWNY.

he said price same so no discount


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> We can wait for LWNY.
> 
> he said price same so no discount


Probably not, bcuz gotta twist the shaft, which I likely will break.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

LWNY said:


> Probably not, bcuz gotta twist the shaft, which I likely will break.


Too bad. Ok. I'll take that as your official removal from the group buy.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

MachnickiA3 said:


> Too bad. Ok. I'll take that as your official removal from the group buy.


I wanted to see if everybody's shaft twisting goes fine, but there are no spares. Maybe if somebody breaks their shaft in the process and have no more use for the knob. 

Anyway, why so many buyers? this is mod of no return, so no can remove mod and sell it off later on when the flat bottom knob comes out.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

hey there party pooper. Go post some bewbs in the LoL page or sumthin.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Everyone has been sent a PM invoice with my PayPal account information. Please follow the instructions and PM me if you have any questions or concerns. Lets try to ante up ASAP so we can get these knobs ordered, shipped, and in our cars!
:beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

PAID! And what?!?! :beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

krazyboi said:


> PAID! And what?!?! :beer:


Oh yea... I forgot, but perhaps you might want to put your Fourtitude handle in the message or somewhere so Michael knows.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Paid too :thumbup:


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

krazyboi said:


> Oh yea... I forgot, but perhaps you might want to put your Fourtitude handle in the message or somewhere so Michael knows.


Or just type Pierogies!!!! like this crazy fool ^^^


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

MachnickiA3 said:


> Or just type Pierogies!!!! like this crazy fool ^^^


At least you know who I am based upon that message


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> At least you know who I am based upon that message


It's all about the food with this one! And :beer:.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Paid aswell, sent you a pm about a few questions that need to be verified.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

rick89 said:


> Paid aswell, sent you a pm about a few questions that need to be verified.


Pm'd


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Thanks to everyone that paid thus far. We're half way there!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Whenever possible, I'd like to see that link with the DIY we had at the very beginning of the guy who installed it just as a little refresher as to what we are getting ourselves into...:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

paidddddd!


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

paid


----------



## Dean's a3 (Oct 18, 2010)

Paid! :thumbup:


----------



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)

paid


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

people who have not responded they have paid.

tp
smurf
aye four
machnicki


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

there should be a deadline date to pay as well so we can get these things fasterrrr


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

fune8oi said:


> there should be a deadline date to pay as well so we can get these things fasterrrr


yea, like tonight.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

krazyboi said:


> yea, like tonight.


Reminders will be sent out to the remaining 4 people that have not paid. Dead line for their response will be tonight 10 pm PST.

Waiting on the following:

1. aye four
2. alcantra4
3. Seph
4. Slikrik314 from Audizine


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

we need 13 people for gb price


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> we need 13 people for gb price


 I thought with 10 we were good. Oh well. So we wait for at least 2 of the 4 people to wake up.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

MachnickiA3 said:


> I thought with 10 we were good. Oh well. So we wait for at least 2 of the 4 people to wake up.


we have to pay more for 10 people.

I got quote for 13.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

No worries. just got a message that two will be paying later today.


----------



## alcantara4 (Oct 31, 2009)

I just sent the payment. I apologize I haven't been on fourtitude in a few days. Does anyone have a link to a DIY for the install?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Soooo, all is good?


----------



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)

ugh we need one more person to pay for 13 i think...


----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

I've paid.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

.aye four. said:


> I've paid.


I've notified Tp that everyone has paid. He should update the OP soon.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Once I get an invoice from the whole seller for everyones knobs, I'll send payment immediately to get things moving our way. 

Thanks guys for making this group buy a breeze! :thumbup::beer::thumbup:


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)




----------



## alcantara4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice. So we should be receiving them shortly. Anyone have a DIY though??? I know it's pretty easy, and need to apply heat to twist the receiver, but I just would like to see it broken down.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

tp will do official famiry diy once they arrive, yes?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

JRutter said:


> tp will do official famiry diy once they arrive, yes?


it would be great if he could do a video, AND write up...

i know:screwy:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

yea i'll do it.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tp. said:


> yea i'll do it.


please commentate during the video as well. you have such a lovely voice.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I know it only happened a few days ago but, any news? Perhaps an estimated shipping date? Thanks.:beer:


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

neu318 said:


> I know it only happened a few days ago but, any news? Perhaps an estimated shipping date? Thanks.:beer:


This was the last email I got:

'Michael,

Thank you for your order. I will notify you when these have all departed in one bulk shipment to your location with tracking.

If you have any questions or other needs please let me know.'

I'll see if I can get an update...


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

UPDATE EMAIL:

"Michael,

This will likely take until next Friday to arrive with the freight handler. Then the items should go out the following Monday. I will know more mid next week on your shipment target and will let you know.

If you have any questions or other needs please let me know."


From the sounds of that, BEST case scenario I get the knobs Nov 3rd, 4th or 5th. I hope.

From my experience with these things, it's more likely that I'll get it mid week of Nov 8th. But lets hope sooner.

The shipments I quoted for everyone with UPS was Ground Shipping. So that means it would take 1-4 business days for everyone in the US. Canada and Australia should fall along the same lines. I think.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I hope I get it in time for my Bday Nov. 13


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

where the **** are our knobs? WAT THE **** IS TAKING SOO LONG? IM PUTTING IN PAYPAL CLAIMS FOR MY MONEY BACK.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

i realize this isnt an A3, but still do you think it holds any ground for our cars? 

http://volkswagenownersclub.com/vw/showthread.php/5092-Diy-A3-DSG-knob-and-boot-Retrofit.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

yay! got mine already!!!! fast shipping mike! 


































































no i didn't :beer:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

:wave: any word on shipment status?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> :wave: any word on shipment status?


 havent you noticed machanikiA3 not been postinglately. he took our money and ran


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> havent you noticed machanikiA3 not been postinglately. he took our money and ran


 :facepalm:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

pierogi!!! :vampire:


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Settle down guys. I've got an update for you. Fresh of the press:

Your order is confirmed to depart out of Europe on Monday. I will let you know tracking on that shipment as soon as I have it.

If you have any questions or other needs please let me know.

Cheers,

Alexander


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i have question. did u strip my seats yet??


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i have question. did u strip my seats yet??


 What seats..


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

please ahve them ready?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

pierogi friday! eace:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> pierogi friday! eace:


 We should all webcam together on the day of the install so we can coach each other through it...:laugh:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

POst your skypes


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> POst your skypes


 please respond


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> please ahve them ready?


 

Last I heard, the knobs are to ship to the U.S. this monday. I'll post tracking info here once I get it.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> POst your skypes


 This is gonna be awesome


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

in case i get banned, u got my Email


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Yeah. But why?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

luuk at 1st page lol


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Tp keeps the A3 forum fun. I motion not to ban.


----------



## 2blunt (Aug 1, 2008)

Am I too late to jump on this?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

2blunt said:


> Am I too late to jump on this?


 sorry order was placed a week ago


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

2blunt said:


> Am I too late to jump on this?


 Yes. Too late. Sorrys


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

You can ship me tp's since he is getting banned any way


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

NY_Avant said:


> You can ship me tp's since he is getting banned any way


and that was my 1000 post under this screen name!


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Big Update:

Michael,

Your order has departed:

FedEx Tracking #: 8724 4284 5624

http://www.fedex.com/Tracking?cntry_code=us


Wooooo hoooooo!:vampire:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

MachnickiA3 said:


> Big Update:
> 
> Michael,
> 
> ...


Awesome :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

How soon after you get them will you be able to ship them out?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

MachnickiA3 said:


> Big Update:
> 
> Michael,
> 
> ...


Heck yea! That means I get some pierogi's next week! :beer:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

wtf they buying off matrin from vagparts?


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

neu318 said:


> Awesome :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> How soon after you get them will you be able to ship them out?


I should be able to send them out the next day


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> wtf they buying off matrin from vagparts?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

MachnickiA3 said:


> I should be able to send them out the next day


:thumbup:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

MachnickiA3 said:


> Big Update:
> 
> Michael,
> 
> ...


Time to redirect that package.:laugh:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

if someone doesn't want theirs i'll take it :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Maitre Absolut said:


> if someone doesn't want theirs i'll take it :laugh:


I'll have this for sale once I get my new one installed..








(copyright of OEMPL.us) :laugh:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> I'll have this for sale once I get my new one installed..
> :laugh:


thats not nice


----------



## Dean's a3 (Oct 18, 2010)

MachnickiA3 said:


> Big Update:
> 
> Michael,
> 
> ...



Do you think they'd let me get mine a little earlier? Package is currently in my home town!


----------



## Dean's a3 (Oct 18, 2010)

> Nov 3, 2010 7:44 AM Delivery exception CHICAGO, IL Incorrect address.


Would someone plse check on the parcel, something's up...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Dean's a3 said:


> Would some plse check on the parcel, something's up...


Lemme facebook Michael...


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Dean's a3 said:


> Would someone plse check on the parcel, something's up...


Lemme check.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Ok. The shipper entered the incorrect zip code. I've contacted Fedex and gave them the correct zip code. She said I should be getting it tomorrow!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Well played team!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

wow someone is stalking the tracking #.....:vampire:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

I can get these shipped / delivered for $89.22 if anyone is interested. More information here:
http://bit.ly/8Zgya9


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Update:

Michael,

I apologize for the mix-up and am glad everything is sorted. Let me know if you need anything else.

Also do note that if anyone happens to pop the trigger on these shift knobs they can send them here to be reset as I have the proper tool for this. Remember to tell everyone who is buying to NOT push the trigger before installing.

If you have any questions or other needs please let me know.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

does this mean ur gonna strip me seats today??


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> does this mean ur gonna strip me seats today??


I'm attending a conference today and tomorrow. I'll try to make time tomorrow evening. At the very latest, I will have everything packed and ready to go out Monday. I'm gonna try to get it done for shipping friday. promise.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

MachnickiA3 said:


> Update:
> 
> Michael,
> 
> ...


 On that note, you better send me one that's not popped!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

MachnickiA3 said:


> I'm attending a conference today and tomorrow. I'll try to make time tomorrow evening. At the very latest, I will have everything packed and ready to go out Monday. I'm gonna try to get it done for shipping friday. promise.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

in for machaniki making FS thread $50 shipped for dsg shift knobs


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Good news and bad news....first the good news:


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Now for the bad news:

As you can see in the last image above, there are only 14 knobs in the lineup.

This is because one of the knobs had its trigger pushed in during transit.



















From the warning that Alex gave us "DO NOT PRESS THE TRIGGER BEFORE INSTALL", I can assume this is not a good thing.

I've sent him the following with attached images. Stay tuned...




> Alex,
> 
> This morning I received the box of the 15 DSG S-Tronic Knobs. The packaging was thorough but unfortunately one of the knobs had it's trigger pushed in.
> This surely happened during transit. It was in the lowest of two layers of parts in the box. The 2 layers were separated by a single length of cardboard.
> ...


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Well I think it's only fair that the good ones should go to the people who paid first. Just saying. Not trying to be mean.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> Well I think it's only fair that the good ones should go to the people who paid first. Just saying. Not trying to be mean.


Werd! :beer:

Pierogies!!!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Hopefully original boot clamp fits


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Im gonna make custom lighted knob too


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> Im gonna make custom lighted knob too


:facepalm:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

tp lighted with black surround

keke.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

neu318 said:


> Well I think it's only fair that the good ones should go to the people who paid first. Just saying. Not trying to be mean.


The last one I received payment from was 'aye four'...

Alex at Europrice is in Cali, he says he has the tool to fix a premature knob. Once I hear from him, I'll determine if there is a way for me to fix the knob before I send it out, or if I should ship it to him. In that case Alex will send to the end user once its good to go. I'm not suggesting that aye four should have to wait. He lives in TX. If you guys agree, I suggest someone in Cali get it because it would be the quickest turn around. 
This is all up in the air until I hear from Alex. Again, if I can get the trigger up myself with his instruction, I'd rather do that than make someone wait.

Discuss....opcorn:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i can take the broken one.. I'll need to take it apart anyways for custom faceplate


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i would also require a discount


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Here is the email I just got back



> Michael,
> 
> I can send you the tool and you can send it back, you can buy a tool at my cost and keep one, you can send the shift knob here at no expense to you or the customer.
> 
> Let me know what works best for you


.

Those seem like some legit options. Tp, if you just want it as is.....I'll do better than a discount. Pierogis.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

MachnickiA3 said:


> Pierogis.


:beer: :thumbup: :vampire:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i do as is gimme me disoucnt


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

http://www.polana.com/product/Pierogi/Homemade_Polish_Pierogi


choose wisely


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i do as is gimme me disoucnt


I received the knob with a pressed trigger. Since you're taking it apart anyway, I can send it to you plus free gift. If you want me to refund you money, I keeps it and send it to Europrice since it wont cost me anything. 

So do you want it with pierogi? or do you want a non pressed trigger?

OR

I can send it overnight.....right now. As is. Final offer.
(UPS dude coming in 40 minutes. Offer good for 40 minute.)


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

what is pierogi

????????????????


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

the free gift that i want is free shipping on my seats LOL


----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

I don't care up to you guys. It's the GF's car anyways lol she won't even notice it.


----------



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)

how easy is it to push in the trigger? will it depress just by resting the gear knob directly on the trigger? just wondering how careful i should be...


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

dzasta said:


> how easy is it to push in the trigger? will it depress just by resting the gear knob directly on the trigger? just wondering how careful i should be...


Not that easy. I'd say keep it in mind while unpacking it and installing it. I would imagine that it has the same resistance as our stock knobs.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

All of your emails have been linked via Quantum Notify for Pickup, Exceptions, and Delivery notification. Good Day.


----------



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)

:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Would the pressed down trigger allow for neutral drops?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

WOOOO. i got the e-mail saw that my name was SMURF on the package. me and my friend literally LOL'ed im SAVING that packaging label


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

i did not receive an email......


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

no email also =\


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

a-ha suckers he prolly sold them off for $50 each


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

.aye four. said:


> I don't care up to you guys. It's the GF's car anyways lol she won't even notice it.


Until she brings it to the dealer and tells them someone twisted her knob :laugh:



fune8oi said:


> i did not receive an email......





jowsley0923 said:


> no email also =\


I received 3 emails. Weird  (kidding)


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

fune8oi said:


> i did not receive an email......


I'll check on it when i get to the office.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

jowsley0923 said:


> no email also =\


I didn't have you email with me at the time of entering. please pm me the email you want to use and I'll add it.


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Since this group buy is over where can I purchase one of these?


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Subaruski1 said:


> Since this group buy is over where can I purchase one of these?


I see your strategy there. 









no. not really.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

europrice.com


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> europrice.com


Part No: 8X1-713-141-QBZ


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

ecstuning has it for $182

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/8X1713141QBZ/


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

MachnickiA3 said:


> I'll check on it when i get to the office.


still no email....


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

oh my is being delivered today woot!!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> oh my is being delivered today woot!!


Lucky, i get mine on the 9th...

WOOT


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i'll see if i can make video diy


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i'll see if i can make video diy


Amazing.


UPS Guy just drove off. Happy Tracking! :beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> Lucky, i get mine on the 9th...
> 
> WOOT


Same :vampire:


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

fune8oi said:


> still no email....


PMed Tracking


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

krazyboi said:


> Same :vampire:


Hey. I'm the guy that has to sit here looking at it sitting on my desk not knowing what to do with it the longest! By the time you all get yours, there will be a DIY video with background music and special effects posted by TP. F yeah!


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

MachnickiA3 said:


> Hey. I'm the guy that has to sit here looking at it sitting on my desk not knowing what to do with it the longest! By the time you all get yours, there will be a DIY video with background music and special effects posted by TP. F yeah!


http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/new-a3-s3-sportback-8p-chassis/70203-pics-s-tronic-shifter-new-s3.html

if you scroll towards the bottom this guy does a pretty quick DIY...


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

took abuot 10 min to disassemble the shift knob


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

someone have the diy on taking the shifter off car? 

So once you take the knob off the car make sure you put something between button and the shifter like this:

If you do lose the button inside, the easiest way is to suck it out with your mouth. i know its ehh but it really works ahah.










SO once its off.

You need to take the collar off:










The easiest way to take collar off is to use zip tie and tie around the prongs:









Then use a flat head screwdriver and pry off. There are 4 cutouts for a flathead. You just need to pop 1 side off then the other side will come off easy:










Then the collar comes off!

Now to install the new knob on the boot
1. Insert the knob with grey stick thru the opening in the boot.
2. Take the stick out and MAKE SURE YOU DO NOT TOUCH THE BUTTON. 
3. carefully put the collar in then put the stick back in.
4. To insert the collar you need to pull the stick out a bit to give the 4 prongs compression room to squeeze in to fit the collar.
5. Once the collar is in. Put the stick all the way back in the hole.
6.line up the boot with the collar
7. line up the collar with the shifter knob
8. insert the collar into the shifter knob.

after its done it will look like this











Mind you i have manual boot conversion so it looks different:


----------



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)

the manual boot is dope!~!!

GROUP BUY ON MANUAL CONVERSION PLZZZZZZZ 

TIA on the video DIY TP :beer::beer:


----------



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)

does the grey knob on the bottom side of shifter keep the trigger pushed out? If so, can I use it on the old shifter to keep that trigger pushed out?


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

This is awesome.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

dzasta said:


> the manual boot is dope!~!!
> 
> Group buy on manual conversion plzzzzzzz
> 
> tia on the video diy tp :beer::beer:


agreed.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

tp. said:


> Put the stick all the way back in the hole. If you do lose the button inside, the easiest way is to suck it out with your mouth.


:sly: And we want a VIDEO DIY?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

MachnickiA3 said:


> :sly: And we want a VIDEO DIY?


:banghead:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

dzasta said:


> does the grey knob on the bottom side of shifter keep the trigger pushed out? If so, can I use it on the old shifter to keep that trigger pushed out?


if you pull the grey plug out and press the button then you will need to take it apart to reset the pin inside.

If you take the grey plug out and not push the trigger then you are ok. the top end of the grey plug tip keeps the pin in position so it will not move.

It has built in lock for installation and removal... Once its pressed in the pin flops around inside and it needs to be set back into position before it can be used again


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Twisting the rod is harder than it looks.

I tried my heat gun but it isnt hot enough to soften the plastic...

I tried a lighter but it just burned the plastic..

I need to find something hot enough to melt it and not burn it


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

tp. said:


> Twisting the rod is harder than it looks.
> 
> I tried my heat gun but it isnt hot enough to soften the plastic...
> 
> ...


This is not good news. I don't have anything above heat gun. There is the option of blow torch, but that doesn't seem like a good idea AT ALL. Maybe more time with the heat gun?

/crossing fingers...


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

MachnickiA3 said:


> This is not good news. I don't have anything above heat gun. There is the option of blow torch, but that doesn't seem like a good idea AT ALL. Maybe more time with the heat gun?
> 
> /crossing fingers...


i reading audizine it says use lighter.. Imma try it


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

lol i broke the piece in 1/2. Someone else will have to do the diy unless u guys want to wait for me to find a new shifter unit in a few months.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

tp. said:


> lol i broke the piece in 1/2. Someone else will have to do the diy unless u guys want to wait for me to find a new shifter unit in a few months.


That suuuuuuuucks! Can you epoxy it back together with the right orientation. Assuming the glue is strong enough that might be a better solution than melting plastic anyway.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

drilled hole fitted a M2 x.04 x 8mm screw. cut the head off .

hopefully this works


----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

This should help. I plan on putting this on the melted joint and sanding it smooth to make sure it doesn't snap while being used.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

K fixed it.. So those of you who might break it..this is the onlky fix.

Use a M2 x .4 8mm length grub screw or a set screw. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180448524507


You will need:
center punch
1mm drill bit
1.5mm drill bit
1 grub screw

Firt and foremost You have to break at the point where i broke which will be the easiest to fix. If you break lower then you might have problems with rubbing. First Make sure both pieces are flat. Use sanding stick for it. I just cut my and sanded it down real quick. I dont care if its flat or not but it was close enough and I aint gonna see it anyways.

First find the center of the broken piece. Use center punch to punch a small hole.
Then use 1mm drill bit drill in 4mm
then use 1.5mm drill bit and drill in 4mm
Then use a xacto knife to make the chamfer for the 2mm screw
then screw in the grub screw.
In my case i used a standard screw and just cut the button head off.
Look like this:









Then do the same to the rod on the car.










After that you thread in the top piece to the car.










Then screw it all the way in then your done.

Put the new gear leaver in and press the button and it should work.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

the best part about it is I can go back to stock when I sell car!!!


----------



## alcantara4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Not very confidence inspiring.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

You still going to the GTG tomorrow tp?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Be there at 11


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Good work ... despite breaking yours.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

was the idea to actually twist the upper portion of plastic like a twizzler? or rotate the entire stick?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Damn I'm worried now. Hopefully I have enough patience for this. I think I'll install this after the show I'm going to on the 20th


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

I'm kinda worried too. Should I go to home depot and buy all the **** needed in the case that I break it? Wouldn't it be easier to just cut it?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

IMO i think cutting it and adding a grub screw is the easiest way. 

This etched modeling saw

http://www.stradasportsstore.com/crazy modeler.html

EP0013 Modeling Saw Scriber Set(B) $9.95










then u need to find 1mm and 1.5mm hand drills


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

final product


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

pic of bikini bar hotties or it didn't happen


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

no email and i pm'd you!


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

jowsley0923 said:


> no email and i pm'd you!


i DID add YOUR email TO the SHIPMENT when I sent IT! 

the email that was used for paypal payment that is.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

MachnickiA3 said:


> I didn't have you email with me at the time of entering. please pm me the email you want to use and I'll add it.


i checked that email and didn't get it but it's all good!
thanks for taking the time to do all of this


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

jowsley0923 said:


> i checked that email and didn't get it but it's all good!
> thanks for taking the time to do all of this


check spam folder


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

anyone interested in a DIY kit for cutting and reattaching the rod?

It will include machined out tube to put over the rod so you can cut the rod off at the correct place.

will also include a tube to go over the rods for drilling into the center of the rod. 

This way its perfect cut & perfect center drill everytime


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> anyone interested in a DIY kit for cutting and reattaching the rod?
> 
> It will include machined out tube to put over the rod so you can cut the rod off at the correct place.
> 
> ...


That is a great idea. That will deter me from even trying the heat gun blow torch combo which will evidently end up with my car making like a Lamborghini. 


Smurf, your package is at the front door. :wave:


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Dean's A3, your package is in the "left bush". No, really. Tracking says its in the left bush. lol :laugh:


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Seph, looks like your box is being held in customs for clearance....good luck!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

My package got delayed till tomorrow


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

neu318 said:


> My package got delayed till tomorrow


Thats gay. Why?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

MachnickiA3 said:


> Thats gay. Why?


It only says that the system has a rescheduled delivery date...


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

MachnickiA3 said:


> Thats gay. Why?


Cuz they don't leave packages out in the hood or else it will never be there when the person arrives home.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

LWNY said:


> Cuz they don't leave packages out in the hood or else it will never be there when the person arrives home.



lol :laugh:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

MachnickiA3 said:


> That is a great idea. That will deter me from even trying the heat gun blow torch combo which will evidently end up with my car making like a Lamborghini.
> 
> 
> Smurf, your package is at the front door. :wave:



hehe i know it is and i wanted to cry holding it in my hands b.c of how awesome it is 
:laugh:opcorn:


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

x SMURF x said:


> hehe i know it is and i wanted to cry holding it in my hands b.c of how awesome it is
> :laugh:opcorn:


trust me, it'll be even more awesome when you figure out how the hell to install it LOL


Anyone have a boot removal DIY?


----------



## Dean's a3 (Oct 18, 2010)

MachnickiA3 said:


> Dean's A3, your package is in the "left bush". No, really. Tracking says its in the left bush. lol :laugh:


I saw this too and burst out laughing! It was actually on the pouch, delivery guy must be a comedian! :laugh:

Many thanks though!:thumbup: Let the install fun (or tears) begin!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

seats?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

MachnickiA3 said:


> Dean's A3, your package is in the "left bush". No, really. Tracking says its in the left bush. lol :laugh:


Cuz when he tells you to stick your hands into his zipper, you know which side to reach for your package.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

hey tp. how do you unplug the DSG icons from teh surround? i cant seem to force it out and dont wanna break anything...i ahve the surround out but the cable and plug i can't get off...


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

pics?
i duno wat ur talking about


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

tp. said:


> pics?
> i duno wat ur talking about



like you know how the PRNDS lights up...that is connected via cable and some sort of plug...i can't seem to figure out how to unplug it.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

x SMURF x said:


> like you know how the PRNDS lights up...that is connected via cable and some sort of plug...i can't seem to figure out how to unplug it.


i didnt unplug my.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

tp. said:


> i didnt unplug my.


O. didn't you convert you DSG junk to manual junk though?

how do you do that w/o getting rid of that...

unless I'm mistaken...


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

x SMURF x said:


> O. didn't you convert you DSG junk to manual junk though?
> 
> how do you do that w/o getting rid of that...
> 
> unless I'm mistaken...


i did
i left it insdie


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

tp. said:


> i did
> i left it insdie


whaaaaa?? like the DSG surround is UNDER the manual boot?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

bottom of pic. i tuck it in


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

tp. said:


> bottom of pic. i tuck it in


but it was unplugged from the DSG surround. how did you do that? i pulled really hard and it did not disconnect


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

its either clipped in or screwed in. most likely clipped in. you have to release clips


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

tp. said:


> its either clipped in or screwed in. most likely clipped in. you have to release clips


:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:

that'll explain it.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

heres the CAD drawings of the tubes for cutting.

put htis over top. cut bottom off









then use this to drill holes.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

hmm...what kinda drill bit do we need...and how much you askin for this DIY kit...


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

1mm and a 1.5mm drill bit

I can try and get pricing on the diy kit if you guys want?

It will include:
2 tubes
2 drill bits
1 grub screw

maybe:
cutting saw
allen wrench for grub screw


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

hmm word. imma talk to my guy who does interior junk see if hes game for this install lmao:thumbup:


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

my package says it'll arrive thursday 11/11. why is mine so late?!?! 

i'm down for the DIY kit. Maybe we only need a few and ship it to each other to use.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

I can prolly make 1 set and every1 pitch in for it and then just use then ship to next person.


----------



## alcantara4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes, I'd be open for that. Anything to make this install easier. I need my car for work and can't afford to have it out of commission.

Thanks alot to all of you guys who are contributing to making this thing easier. Mine isn't even here yet, tracking says the 11th.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> It only says that the system has a rescheduled delivery date...


Same, but mine said that from the 2nd day it posted.



tp. said:


> its either clipped in or screwed in. most likely clipped in. you have to release clips


Clipped. 

Mine is "out for delivery"


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

lol im in canada thats not worth it for me ill just buy the parts.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I think i'm going to attempt the lighter method. I'll just try to be patient. Don't know how I feel about cutting then drilling and then threading the screw, I'll probably mess that up for sure.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

has anyone here tried w/ just a heat gun? i have access to one that can get up to 1200 F. hopefully that's hot enough.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

krazyboi said:


> has anyone here tried w/ just a heat gun? i have access to one that can get up to 1200 F. hopefully that's hot enough.


Thats what i've got at work too. It HAS to work. I think patients is the key. Tp, was probably thinking to "break" / cut it only minutes into the install...


SlickRick.....Come on down, your package is at the front door!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

MachnickiA3 said:


> Thats what i've got at work too. It HAS to work. I think patients is the key. Tp, was probably thinking to "break" / cut it only minutes into the install...
> 
> 
> SlickRick.....Come on down, your package is at the front door!



You think a lighter will do? I think I have a heatgun somewhere in the garage but I have to look for it and there is a crap load of parts from my old gti in there so that will take forever.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

neu318 said:


> You think a lighter will do? I think I have a heatgun somewhere in the garage but I have to look for it and there is a crap load of parts from my old gti in there so that will take forever.


With a lighter you have a flame, therefor run the risk of lighting the rod on fire. I think ideally, 2 heat guns would do the trick. Directing a good amount of heat on opposite sides of the rod should evenly heat the rod allowing for a slow twist with a pair of pliers (like a glass blower). 
This is all theoretical since we have know idea of the amount of heat it takes for whatever grade this plastic rod is.
opcorn:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

MachnickiA3 said:


> With a lighter you have a flame, therefor run the risk of lighting the rod on fire. I think ideally, 2 heat guns would do the trick. Directing a good amount of heat on opposite sides of the rod should evenly heat the rod allowing for a slow twist with a pair of pliers (like a glass blower).
> This is all theoretical since we have know idea of the amount of heat it takes for whatever grade this plastic rod is.
> opcorn:


Thanks, I guess I'll rummage through my garage and look for the heat gun.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

make sure u guys use alot of towels if you use heat gun. dotn wanna melt the black plastic stuff on the side.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

neu318 said:


> Thanks, I guess I'll rummage through my garage and look for the heat gun.


Lol. Just noticed your signature. Here you go:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> make sure u guys use alot of towels if you use heat gun. dotn wanna melt the black plastic stuff on the side.


the 'oh sht' handles?


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Dzasta come on down! Your package has arrived!!


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> the 'oh sht' handles?


lol thats what i call them too!


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

x SMURF x said:


> lol thats what i call them too!


I think VW calls them that too. I remember watching a GTI Promo DVD a dealer gave me and it called it "ze oh shzit handal" .


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

MachnickiA3 said:


> Lol. Just noticed your signature. Here you go:


Hahahah that's awesome. I have to show my friend he was the one that came up with that phrase


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Arrivaled! :beer: now I just need a car :laugh:


----------



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)

woo hoo! this is my weekend project. (hopefully by then there will be a video DIY?)

i too only have a heat gun. i know for sure it gets hot enough to melt solder as i use it at work to pull IC's off PCB's so i figure with some patience the plastic rod will bend. im more worried about pushing in the trigger prematurely. 

how do you know the knob is all the way down when i put the new one on? pushing in the trigger for the first time must be pretty scary...


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

dzasta said:


> woo hoo! this is my weekend project. (hopefully by then there will be a video DIY?)
> 
> i too only have a heat gun. i know for sure it gets hot enough to melt solder as i use it at work to pull IC's off PCB's so i figure with some patience the plastic rod will bend. im more worried about pushing in the trigger prematurely.
> 
> how do you know the knob is all the way down when i put the new one on? pushing in the trigger for the first time must be pretty scary...


i do the video but i broke my so i cant do diy video LOL.

look at where the original knob sits
mark that point on the rod
then push the new knob in all the way down to that same spot and its in all the way
then press the button and it shuold work.

if not i have worded diy on how to take it apart


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

My Knob is on the porch...lol

Anyways not sure how soon I'll get around to it. maybe next week. I'm taking in my car to the dealer tomorrow morning, you think they'll install it for me...lol :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)

This is a repost but ill post it again: 

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...c-Shift-Knob?p=5477417&viewfull=1#post5477417

Another DIY on the shifter using the lighter method...


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

i just installed mine. took about 30 min. i was scared crapless, but the melting and twisting wasn't too hard. just be patient with your twisting and all is well. I got my original shifter button stuck ...does anyone know how to get that back out? thanks!


edit: i used a heat gun and it did not take me more then 15min to heat and twist.

and a cell phone pic with my own little twist on the shift knob.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

fune8oi said:


> i just installed mine. took about 30 min. i was scared crapless, but the melting and twisting wasn't too hard. just be patient with your twisting and all is well. I got my original shifter button stuck ...does anyone know how to get that back out? thanks!


that i don't know, buut what method of heating did you use?


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

x SMURF x said:


> that i don't know, buut what method of heating did you use?


i used a heat gun. it has a setting of 700 or 1000. i used 1000


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

fune8oi said:


> i just installed mine. took about 30 min. i was scared crapless, but the melting and twisting wasn't too hard. just be patient with your twisting and all is well. I got my original shifter button stuck ...does anyone know how to get that back out? thanks!
> 
> 
> edit: i used a heat gun and it did not take me more then 15min to heat and twist.
> ...


use mouth suck out. works


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

tp. said:


> use mouth suck out. works


suck out where and what? LOL


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

suck out the button with mouth


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

i did the blowing method instead and got it out. Thanks tho tp!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

I should have seats ready to ship after next weekend


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

fune8oi said:


> i used a heat gun. it has a setting of 700 or 1000. i used 1000


Good to know :thumbup:


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

fune8oi said:


> i just installed mine. took about 30 min.


:thumbup::thumbup:

That makes me feel better. Maybe I try it tonight.:beer:


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

fune8oi said:


> i used a heat gun. it has a setting of 700 or 1000. i used 1000


did you twist clockwise or counter?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

MachnickiA3 said:


> did you twist clockwise or counter?


I don't think that should matter...my guess is clockwise.


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> I don't think that should matter...my guess is clockwise.


krazyboi is the winner. i turned clockwise, but it shouldn't matter at all.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

tp. said:


> lol i broke the piece in 1/2. Someone else will have to do the diy unless u guys want to wait for me to find a new shifter unit in a few months.


Couldn't you use some cooked rice to stick the two parts together?


----------



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)

Can't wait for work to end. This is going to be my perfect excuse to detail the entire interior as well...


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

LWNY said:


> Couldn't you use some cooked rice to stick the two parts together?


LOLOLOL ASIAN


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ok just installed this bad boy. I couldn't wait any longer. I used a heat gun and a small flat head screw driver in the hole. I turned it while heating it and once I got it straight I held the screw driver in place while it cooled down. Sorry didn't take pics of the install process but I was too busy making sure I didn't "F" this up. Took roughly 15 minutes to do. Good luck guys.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

tp. said:


> suck out the button with mouth





fune8oi said:


> i did the blowing method instead and got it out. Thanks tho tp!


suck, blow - same difference


----------



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)

So i took off the old knob. twisted the shift pin with heat gun which took upwards of 40 min, i took it real slow, maybe too slow. all was good until i put the new knob on and when i pushed the trigger it got stuck at the fully depressed point. it will not come back out. when i pull the knob off the trigger comes back out and the pin is set again. very frustrating. 

then my shift pin broke off as i was pulling up on the shift pin with my fingers

it seems like if the shift pin isn't PERFECTLY bent 90 degress and is perfectly straight all 3 axis relative to the shifter, the trigger pin is getting stuck on in the hole of the shift pin.:banghead: i think it also puts a lot of stress on the shift pin. im just glad it didn't break off when the knob was on. 

adding insult to injury, i pushed in the trigger of my knob! luckly, i was able to bend a paper clip in the form of the actual tool and set the trigger pin again. took me about 20 min of researching online and 20 to jig tool and pull pin. so not all hope is lost if you push in trigger. there is even a youtube clip of pulling the pin out using the actual tool from audi.


TP,
i went to homedepot and they dont have 1mm nor 1.8mm drill bits. and the smallest screws they have are 4-40's or M4s which was very dissapointing. any ideas where i might buy these parts without having to order online?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Dzasra. They are pretty much online order only. U can try model shop but u prolly have to order grub screw on eBay.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> Ok just installed this bad boy. I couldn't wait any longer. I used a heat gun and a small flat head screw driver in the hole. I turned it while heating it and once I got it straight I held the screw driver in place while it cooled down. Sorry didn't take pics of the install process but I was too busy making sure I didn't "F" this up. Took roughly 15 minutes to do. Good luck guys.


What temp heat gun? Just curious.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> What temp heat gun? Just curious.


It went up to 1100 degrees. I had it on full heat, waved it up and down so it wouldn't melt off. It really was easier than I thought it would be, just be real patient.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Hope everyone is getting their knobs installed successfully. 

I received an unexpected bill from FedEx for customs fees and taxes on the original shipment sent to me from the supplier. Total is $51.25.

WTF.  i know.

I sent a email this morning to EuroPrice regarding the bill. I'll update once I hear back from them.




> Alexander,
> 
> I'm contacting you regarding a FedEx bill I received related to a recent purchase made (Invoice Number 5-828-54122)
> Prior to the purchase, I was billed $1830.30 for parts, shipping and handling. I made this purchase on behalf of 15 individuals and the amount was divided equally among all parties.
> ...


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Well, that was quick. They emailed me back with a good answer.

Carry on. :beer:



> Michael,
> 
> Mail the invoice to:
> 
> ...


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

yay!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

great customer service!


----------



## alcantara4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Am I the only one who still hasn't installed it yet? I wonder if I'm overly paranoid but trying to figure out if I should buy a heat gun for this.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

dzasta said:


> i went to homedepot and they dont have 1mm nor 1.8mm drill bits. and the smallest screws they have are 4-40's or M4s which was very dissapointing. any ideas where i might buy these parts without having to order online?


Check for an Industrial Hardware store. In San Diego we have a Marshalls Industrial Hardware for this sort of thing.


----------



## alcantara4 (Oct 31, 2009)

does the car need to be in neutral to do this?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

alcantara4 said:


> Am I the only one who still hasn't installed it yet? I wonder if I'm overly paranoid but trying to figure out if I should buy a heat gun for this.


nooope im waiting for my piano black trim and surround +manual boot to install lulz


----------



## alcantara4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Success!










Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic, and I don't know why it uploads sideways, it's straight on my computer.

Thanks to neu318 on clarifying some of the details over PM, and the tutorials here from tp and the thread over at audizine I was able to finally get this done. Please be careful when you remove the original knob, (I broke one of the prongs on mine where the collar goes over) when I pulled the collar off. I also pushed the button in on it, and can't get it back out (don't really care though I have no plans for the old knob.) The hardest part for me was actually putting the collar onto the new knob aligned with the boot. That actually took longer than twisting the shift pin.

I used a multitool *leatherman* and a combination of screwdriver and plier techniques. I didn't want to try using a lighter, so I went down to harbor freight and they had a black friday sale on a heat gun that had a 500 degree and a 1200 degree setting for 12 dollars. I used the 1200 degree setting and got it done in 15 minutes. I also destroyed the metal retaining ring to get the original knob off, but I used a hose clamp as a replacement, and it's actually a better setup because you can easily loosen with screwdriver. It was nerve wracking the first time I pushed in the button though.

Aside from this, the only mod I have to my car is APR stage 1. This rivals that in terms of best thing I've done to the car. I always thought the GTi came with a better dsg knob, and now with this knob, the DSG looks and feels the way it should.

Anyone still hesitant to do this, just prepare properly and learn from others' mistakes. Just make sure you keep that pin straight and you shouldn't have any probs.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

installing on friday 

but here is a preview i did for myself to get a taste of how it'll look


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

anyone to scared to install want to sell me theirs


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Maitre Absolut said:


> anyone to scared to install want to sell me theirs


 LoL. You should convince them by showing horror stories of failures :laugh:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> LoL. You should convince them by showing horror stories of failures :laugh:


 show em pics of my pics


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

And if you don't have small girly hands, it will over a thousand dollars to change the whole shift mechanism


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

LWNY said:


> And if you don't have small girly hands, it will over a thousand dollars to change the whole shift mechanism


 i offer fifty dolla 

in exchange you will avoid having to dish out 1k 

seems like good deal


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


>


 tp has a long pinky so no long finger nail


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

to all those who hav installed...welcome to the club. Now thats car masturbation every startup


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

well, I had a friend of my brothers who works on VW's attempt to install the knob for me...bad idea. 

why? well he asked what the plastic rod was for in the bottom of the knob, i said "it is to hold the pin in place, if you push the button before it is on the selector you're basically f***ed" 

what happens? he pushes the button. Then he is explain to me how to take the knob out myself so once I manage for fix the s-tronic knob i can do it. as he is removing the old knob, he pushes THAT button in.  so brought it to my local audi dealership...they put the old knob back on, but told me the inside of the s-tronic knob is actually broken, the pin cannot be reset:banghead::banghead:. oh and they charged me $140 to put the old one back on. 

shoulda just done it myself:facepalm: 


EDIT: also just realized now that the spring is no longer there (under the button) this just gets worse...and worse...


----------



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)

you can make tool using a paper clip. i have a pic of tool i made on my DSLR at home. its super easy. the hardest part is fishing around in there trying to hook the pin. everything is uber greased up in there so it will slip off as you try and pull out and set the pin. patience is your best friend. 

i was able to drill and use the grub screw like TP did and it works fine. the button is still a bit "sticky" but anyone driving the car for the first time will never notice it. 

ill upload a pic of the tool i made for inspiration when i get home.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

smurf..sorry to hear.. if u want to send me the knob i can reset it for you.. 

since u already paid 140 might as well pay another 13 to overnight it to me


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

oh yea.. you can suck out the button on the old one with your mouth.. the spring tension isnt that stiff so it comes out easily. or you can use tape


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> oh yea.. you can suck out the button on the old one with your mouth..


 oh man i don't want to know how you know that 

:facepalm:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Maitre Absolut said:


> oh man i don't want to know how you know that
> 
> :facepalm:


 my friend did it for me. haha


----------



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> my friend did it for me. haha


 nice try TP. :laugh: 


Here is a pic of my make shift tool. 









And here is a pic of the final product. soo worth the effort IMO...


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> smurf..sorry to hear.. if u want to send me the knob i can reset it for you..
> 
> since u already paid 140 might as well pay another 13 to overnight it to me





tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> oh yea.. you can suck out the button on the old one with your mouth.. the spring tension isnt that stiff so it comes out easily. or you can use tape


 well seeing as the button no longer has a spring idk if i could still use it? if you think i can i would honestly not mind overnight-ing to you lol I'm so bad with this stuff i feel like i might just f**k it up even more...:facepalm:


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

x SMURF x said:


> installing on friday
> 
> but here is a preview i did for myself to get a taste of how it'll look


 Where did you buy the manual shift boot assembly? 

Sorry to hear about your trouble w/ the install...that sucks!


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

TroySico said:


> Where did you buy the manual shift boot assembly?
> 
> Sorry to hear about your trouble w/ the install...that sucks!


 the EBAYz along w/ full piano black trim n stuff...


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

smurf if u wanna send it to me next year after xmas rush.. send it to me and i can try and fix it for you


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

tp. said:


> smurf if u wanna send it to me next year after xmas rush.. send it to me and i can try and fix it for you


 miiight just try to do that


----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

Quick! how do you reset the pin I had everything installed and when i went to hit the switch it broke the top of the hole on the rod off!!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

.aye four. said:


> Quick! how do you reset the pin I had everything installed and when i went to hit the switch it broke the top of the hole on the rod off!!


dismantle it or use paperclip . there is picture on this page or page before.


----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

I got the pin reset now how to fix the damn shifter.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

.aye four. said:


> I got the pin reset now how to fix the damn shifter.


holy **** u broked it off .

either buy a new shifter mech unit or

I can draw something up on the CAD and u can take it to machine shop and have them make it for you.

It will require you to cut off the top part and then drill a hole in middle then you can screw on the part.

PM me if your interested.

The part will most likely cost you $30-$120 depending on the machine shop.. I suggest you submit to 10-15 diff shops to get a good price.

Or if you want me to make one for you I can ask my shop to make one.. I can also do a GB


----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> holy **** u broked it off .
> 
> either buy a new shifter mech unit or
> 
> ...


I think I have an idea, if I can't epoxy that piece back on strong enough to hold I am going to try to dremel a replica out of the grey plastic rod. Then I can cut it off and attach it like you did on yours


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

.aye four. said:


> I think I have an idea, if I can't epoxy that piece back on strong enough to hold I am going to try to dremel a replica out of the grey plastic rod. Then I can cut it off and attach it like you did on yours


epoxy will not work.

U gotta make sure the diameter is same as original otherwise the rod will not fit inside the hole.

Cutting a hole like that is not easy man.

Try my way. with the grub screw. Epoxy will mosy likely break off.


----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

Alright I dremeled the hell out if that plastic rod and came up with this. I test fit it already and it does go all the way down. I left the s tronic plate off the top so I could see into the knob. Hopefully the rod will catch into the hole.


----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

OMG!!! Success!!! That is a mod I never want to do again. At least that proves the point there is a solution if you break your shifter the way I did. It took me some time dremeling down the grey plastic rod. It fit just fine but wouldn't fully disengage to allow me to take the key out of the ignition. All in all my fiancé didn't kill me for breaking her car.


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

TroySico said:


> Where did you buy the manual shift boot assembly?
> 
> Sorry to hear about your trouble w/ the install...that sucks!


i have one for sell if you want it


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, I didn't get mine through the famiry purchase, but I did pick up an "S-Tronic" knob with the nicer shift boot off of eBay a few months ago and just now got around to installing it (along with a new OEM Rev. D diverter valve and the BSH PCV fix, both of which were definitely worth the time and money). Anyway, I used a heat gun and was extremely patient. Heat, turn, hold. Heat. Release. Heat, turn, hold...etc, etc. Finally I got it turned 90 degrees and got the new knob + boot installed without any issues, but I was definitely holding my breath. After all the horror stories on here, I was pretty much prepared for it to break, but I took my time and was extremely careful and had no issues. One cool thing about the knob with the shift boot already attached is that instead of the metal clamp like the original knob has, there is just this plastic collar that you rotate 90 degrees that locks the clamping mechanism into place on the shaft once it is slid down into place. Pretty neat, and would make removal (if you ever wanted to take it off) much easier.

Anyway...here's a pic.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

so i caved in and ordered one from Europrice today

not looking forward to teh installation 

but when i look at the "after" pics in thread i can't wait


----------



## flieger45 (Jan 8, 2010)

I bought mine from Germany on eBay for $180 plus shipping. It came with the shifter boot and e-brake handle with red stitching. Granted it is an S3 one but it is beautiful, and I can't wait too install it!


----------



## Snake0001 (Apr 16, 2006)

Now, I twist my little plastic and I tryed to instal my New Knob... I press the button and it was not corectly install...

Now, how I can pup up the button from my Knob S Tronic to re install..?










Marc :-(


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Snake0001 said:


> Now, I twist my little plastic and I tryed to instal my New Knob... I press the button and it was not corectly install...
> 
> Now, how I can pup up the button from my Knob S Tronic to re install..?
> 
> Marc :-(


Now, erlier in thred show how to make butten pup up.


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

I know this is a A3/S3 forum but would anyone know if this would work on a 2009 Passat Wagon 2.0T with Tiptronic? Any help would be greatly appreciated. If so, would the shifter boot also fit?

Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)

[/RANT]
OK so its finally nice and hot here in MA and after the car is baking in the sun all day while at work, i step in to drive home. fire up the engine, roll windows down, crank up A/C, turn music on, reach down to shift into D -> M, proceed to burn inside of middle finger from scorching hot shift knob.  a profanity laced tirade later, i find a microfiber towel i keep in the driver's side door nook to cover shift knob to shift. before you call me a p*ssy, it was seriously untouchable. i tried to push it in quickly with my fingers and pull knob to D but it was too hot! i have no idea how you californians/floridians would have to deal with this everyday. 
[RANT]


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

dzasta said:


> [/RANT]
> OK so its finally nice and hot here in MA and after the car is baking in the sun all day while at work, i step in to drive home. fire up the engine, roll windows down, crank up A/C, turn music on, reach down to shift into D -> M, proceed to burn inside of middle finger from scorching hot shift knob.  a profanity laced tirade later, i find a microfiber towel i keep in the driver's side door nook to cover shift knob to shift. before you call me a p*ssy, it was seriously untouchable. i tried to push it in quickly with my fingers and pull knob to D but it was too hot! i have no idea how you californians/floridians would have to deal with this everyday.
> [RANT]



I too have experienced this and I have to agree it is extremely hot. I sucked it up and quickly shifted the car into drive. After about 15 minutes of driving it was still pretty hot.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

neu318 said:


> I too have experienced this and I have to agree it is extremely hot. I sucked it up and quickly shifted the car into drive. After about 15 minutes of driving it was still pretty hot.


thats weird that an original audi piece would do that (should be part of standard testing)

i'll update my situation shortly. tp has helped out with my first problem, now going to attack part 2 in about 2 weeks


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Maitre Absolut said:


> thats weird that an original audi piece would do that (should be part of standard testing)
> 
> i'll update my situation shortly. tp has helped out with my first problem, now going to attack part 2 in about 2 weeks


Result from testing usually is replace those parts with plastic looking metal.

I would have thought everyone would have had so much callous from all the stick shifting already, and touching this knob would be like touching it with gloves on, unless you have been a slushboxer from day one.


----------



## Acheron (Sep 8, 2010)

Came across this online. The installation description states: "	Plug and Play, no additional adjustment necessary"

Is this true? There's no need to take a whack at heat gun trick to get this one to fit? :sly:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Acheron said:


> Came across this online. The installation description states: "	Plug and Play, no additional adjustment necessary"
> 
> Is this true? There's no need to take a whack at heat gun trick to get this one to fit? :sly:


who said that?

on a 2011 its plug and play

2010? needs u to modify the shifter stalk 90 degree to fit


----------



## Acheron (Sep 8, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> who said that?
> 
> on a 2011 its plug and play
> 
> 2010? needs u to modify the shifter stalk 90 degree to fit


Forgot the link :facepalm:
http://www.bks-tuning.com/epages/17...1/Products/AUA3I025/SubProducts/AUA3I025-0001


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Acheron said:


> Forgot the link :facepalm:
> http://www.bks-tuning.com/epages/17...1/Products/AUA3I025/SubProducts/AUA3I025-0001


Perforated better. I usually don't deal with sellers that aren't detailed with descriptions with something as important with model year compatibility.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

dzasta said:


> Here is a pic of my make shift tool.


So I got the MisterJJ race version of the shift rod and found that the shift knob that has been rattling around in a drawer for years had the button pressed. I made the tool and can snag the pin and pop the button out. But it will not "catch" so it stays out. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Oldest thread revival I've seen on here. 

As for your question, I would ask Ponto, I think he's done this twice now.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

JRutter said:


> So I got the MisterJJ race version of the shift rod and found that the shift knob that has been rattling around in a drawer for years had the button pressed. I made the tool and can snag the pin and pop the button out. But it will not "catch" so it stays out. What am I doing wrong?



Pull it out with the tool as far as you can and then grab it with your fingers and pull it out the rest of the way. If you can't get a grip on it try getting some tape on the sides of the button to help pull.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

So as long as the button is out, it will seat onto the final rod ok? No problem then, thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> So as long as the button is out, it will seat onto the final rod ok? No problem then, thanks. :thumbup:


You need to reset the button properly, if you just pry it out it will not engage properly onto the shift rod. There is a little pin inside that needs to be pulled that props out the button for installation. 

I tried to install mine with the button just pried out and it snapped my shift rod.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> So I got the MisterJJ race version of the shift rod and found that the shift knob that has been rattling around in a drawer for years had the button pressed. I made the tool and can snag the pin and pop the button out. But it will not "catch" so it stays out. What am I doing wrong?


DO you hear a loud click when you pull the pin out?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Ponto said:


> You need to reset the button properly, if you just pry it out it will not engage properly onto the shift rod. There is a little pin inside that needs to be pulled that props out the button for installation.
> 
> I tried to install mine with the button just pried out and it snapped my shift rod.





Ponto said:


> DO you hear a loud click when you pull the pin out?


Oh thanks. I could not get the pin to stick in place the other day, but after seeing your post I tried again and must have found just the right combination of position and speed to make it work. :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Oh thanks. I could not get the pin to stick in place the other day, but after seeing your post I tried again and must have found just the right combination of position and speed to make it work. :beer:


Yup, like a woman you just gotta hit that exact spot otherwise shes a no go. :laugh:


----------

